

Show HN: Color in your browser console - jbail
http://jbail.github.io/lumberjack/

======
tlongren
I like this a lot. Here's clickable link to the github repo:
[https://github.com/jbail/lumberjack](https://github.com/jbail/lumberjack)

~~~
jbail
Thanks for checking it out!

